
No Country for Slow Broadband - rosser
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/16/opinion/sunday/no-country-for-slow-broadband.html?_r=0
======
venomsnake
Where I live (Eastern europe) I pay 18 euro/month for 100Mbit download and 50
upload with no crap TV or phone subscription attached. And no traffic limits -
you can move 10TB in downloading and seeding "linux isos" and nobody minds.

Quick price check says that comparable speeds in US cost few times that except
for Google Fiber where the pricing is sane. Go google.

Until the general public in the States pays lower than that can the author
shut up and try to bring real low cost, high speed, high reliability broadband
to the masses.

------
noobface
"The major causes for low subscribership, as extensive survey research shows,
are low interest in the Internet and minimal digital literacy."

I'd really like to see these surveys

